# Florian 2 Train with GSP



## AceHBK (Feb 12, 2009)

My man Ken-Flo saw GSP destroy BJ na ddecided who better to get the tips from to beat him than GSP himself.

BJ has come out and wondered why.
BJ "Drama King" Penn claims that Florian sent him a email prior to his fight in which Florian stated that GSP greases up during fights.

Ken-Flo strongly denies it and chalks it up to the same ol BJ head games.

**Make sure to watch MMA Live on ESPN.com today b/c Im sure Kenny will address it.**

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/florian-dispels-gsp-email-plans-for-penn-bout-16178

Your thoughts???


----------



## GoGoPlata (Feb 13, 2009)

penns a 'drama' queen or king? tell him that to his face.  gsp is on film cheating, its 1000% fact he greased up, old interviews with trigg and hughes they said he was greased during their fights. So GSP got his *** kicked in the first fight with Penn, BJ beat him to a bloody pulp, then got robbed. GSP is roid monster, only a matter of time till he tests postive for the juice


----------



## Kage-Ronin (Feb 16, 2009)

Really?

 Is is neccessary to resort to "he is on the juice" comments?

Did you watch the fight, he dominated BJ in every sense. Penn looked hestitant and his conditioning was lacking as it almost always looks like it is.

I am no GSP nut-rider in any sense, but watching his older fights up to present; you can see how much he has improved.

He isn't on the juice, he is just a better athelete and fighter.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Feb 27, 2009)

*Also if BJ were really out for the sport why would he complain about GSP greasing up? Here are a few things to think about.*

*BJ didn't want to admit it was not his night, so he made up the whole thing in an attempt to have an excuse as to why he lost the fight. Hmm... maybe we need to take more points off for sportsmanship.*

*Well now BJ can't complain. UFC made sure to allow proper officials with no affiliation to either camp to handle the vaseline so this controversy doesn't over shadow the sport of MMA. Way to go BJ! Nice way to compliment your opponent on winning the fight.*

*Now BJ doesn't want to fight Kenny Florian right off because its "too close" to his last fight. I have no problem with a man wanting to spend time with his family. But other fighters sacrifice time away from their families for the event, why should BJ get the night off?*

*Sounds like another excuse because he doesn't want Kenny Florian to dominate him in the fight.*


----------



## -steve- (Mar 4, 2009)

BJ has said some pretty nasty things about GSP, calling him a quitter, makeing fun of him for seeing a sports psychologist, saying he was going to kick his *** hundreds of times on UFC Pimetime, now this. You have to credit GSP, he dosent resort to name calling and is very humble and respectful towards Penn. GSP is not on steriods, and vaseline dosent descriminate, if it was hard for Penn to grip GSP is was hard for GSP to grip Penn. Saying he was greased up is just a lame excuse, did you see primetime? GSP trained his *** off while Penn took a vacation for 3 days, maybe thats the reason why GSP beat the liveing **** out of BJ.


----------

